
Ask HN: Would you be interested in an Intro to Sales bootcamp? - markfer
I&#x27;ve been speaking with a lot of technical founders and it seems like most of them would be open to attending a bootcamp that introduces them to sales (methodology, scripts, training, etc). What do you think?
======
corybray
Sales Bootcamp has a great one. Don't let the fact that it's free scare you
away...it's really good. I know the founders and they're top-notch.
[http://courses.salesbootcamp.com/p/sdr](http://courses.salesbootcamp.com/p/sdr)

------
jonkiddy
Provide an online option and I'm in.

~~~
markfer
Would you pay? How much?

~~~
NicoJuicy
I recently started a virtual summit site, if you want a first try, i'm happy
to provide an option and all the infrastructure for a % of the sales ( as
tryout for myselve also)

email is nico at sapico dot me

